# vortex viper HD 20-60x80 spotter



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Vortex viper HD 20-60x85 spotter. Comes with original box. In great shape. Can include a universal phone mount. $675+shipping OBO. Could also consider trades for gun or hunting gear. text 251-288-9002.


----------

